# hemp and cocaine



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

When i was in middle school is had cocaine in my position, in high school i smoked hemp (weed). never been to court, tried, or convicted. i am not proud of my mistakes. however many applicants have done lots worse. how bad sill this effect me in the process of becomming a cop. i am current doing a CJ major getting a 4year degree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> When i was in middle school is had cocaine in my position, in high school i smoked hemp (weed). never been to court, tried, or convicted. i am not proud of my mistakes. however many applicants have done lots worse


I sense many post thanks in this thread.... Also, somewhere an internet angel just got it's wings.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*GO AWAY TROLL*


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cocaine in middle school? Sounds like your on the fast track to success.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I'm sure the OP is a good boy, just starting to turn his life around.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*In the immortal words of Judge Smails..... "Well, the world needs ditch diggers too."*


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> When i was in middle school is had cocaine in my position, in high school i smoked hemp (weed). never been to court, tried, or convicted. i am not proud of my mistakes. however many applicants have done lots worse. how bad sill this effect me in the process of becomming a cop. i am current doing a CJ major getting a 4year degree.


*Translation:* Good evening ladies and gentleman of the masscops community. I have come here tonight to present a question concering my past mistakes as a young lad. In my youthful middle school years, cocaine (benzoylmethyl ecgonine) had been within my possession. As the years went by into high school, I enjoyed the occasional hemp (or as the cools cats call it "weed") once in a while with my school chums. I must confess to the fact that I have never been to the trial courts of this great commonwealth to face any consequences for my actions. I am not pleased with my behavior involving the use of such narcotics. I must say that many applicants of law enforcement agencies have done much worse than myself. Now by having all these points in mind, how devastating will my previous actions in life effect me by trying to become a law enforcement officer. And please keep in mind that I am a criminal justice major enrolled in a four-year program at a prestigious institution of education. Thank you.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *In the immortal words of Judge Smails..... "Well, the world needs ditch diggers too."*


To add to that...

_Ellerby_: World needs plenty of bahtenders


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

You should have put away the hemp and cocaine and payed attention in English class, jackass.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

when reading you and passage there, thoughts like with babbling incoherence and word sputtering was coming in.
maybe if with you are cj class they could to with gramma and spleeling could help? my 2 sents is the drugs culd only help.
good luck yule with need it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pick a new major, like pharmacology. That seems more up your alley.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Douche, we do need janitors to mop up the piss in the holding cells, that's about as close as you'll get with your past.


----------

